# Your best and worst OLL/PLL combo



## ilikecubing (Dec 13, 2010)

Well yes this matters a lot,an easy OLL and PLL will most probobaly give you times less than your normal average....

But a bad OLL and PLL will most probably give you times of more than your usual average.

For me i love it when I get anitsune and J(a) Perm

and I hate it when I get this either of these OLLs 















because recognition of these OLLs for me takes some time


and N perm,my times go up by 3-4 seconds with this bad combination



So for you what is the best and worst combo of OLL and PLL?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 13, 2010)

Using 2-look OLL, 1.5-look PLL (5 PLLs left)

Best: sune + Ua
Worst: 0 edges oriented + headlights + F (F = Ua + Z)


----------



## d521yts (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: Sune, Anti Sune, Ua 
Worst: Dots


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 13, 2010)

My worst OLLs will have to be the same as ilikecubing's
And I don't think I have any bad PLLs, really.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: (y' to set up my anti-sune)









Worst:






or



(y to set it up)


----------



## Litz (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: T + U(a).
Worst: Probably that case too + E (bad recognition on both).


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: Sune + J perm or U perm
Worst: Any non-cross OLL(I use 2 look) + E perm


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 13, 2010)

OP: Both of those dot cases can be solved using F/f SM F'/f' AUF F/f SM F'/f'. Personally I use y/U f SM F' U' F SM F' for the first one, and for your second one f SM F' U' f SM' f'. Recognition for these is fairly easy, put the miniature bowtie in the upper right hand corner like shown, and wherever the single edge is, that's how you know which alg to perform (but don't forget to AUF for the first one). A lot of people for the second one do f SM f' U F SM F' but I find it easier to do U' instead of U after I do the f'. 

Rinflyks: Ua and Z are both EPLLs. F PLL is Accw(Ab) + Z

OP: There are a couple dot cases that are a tad bit annoying and are sup2 for me. Basically any of these cases that are sup2 for me followed with Ra or Na. I'm working on my Ra though so soon it should only be Na, but I'm going to work on that right after Na, so hopefully I won't have any annoying PLLs 

Annoying OLL cases:
17:




18:




20:





Now my favorite OLL and PLL combos are sune/anti sune/double anti sune/F SM F'/SM + SH/SH' + SM' followed by U/A/T/Jb and in just about that order for PLL.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Best : sune, anti sune. PLL J/T/U/Usym/H/Z
Worst : exactly like the previous post and PLL N/Nsym


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2010)

My best combination is OLL skip + PLL skip

My worst combination is:



+ E perm


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: Sexy T OLL + J (a) Perm

Worst: Dot OLL's + E any G perm really.


----------



## Lusti (Dec 13, 2010)

Using 2Look-OLL:
Best: Sune + Ub
Worst:



+ any G -Perm


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 13, 2010)

Best (Setup moves): R U R' U' M' U R U' r': PLL: M U2 M U2
Worst: All 6 edges misoriented. PLL: if I mess up but it usually it makes the move count 4ish more.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 13, 2010)

Best - M' U M' into U2 M2 U2
Worst - 6 Flip into M' U2 M U2


----------



## irontwig (Dec 13, 2010)

lolwaffo


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: case 1 (F (R U R' U') F') or Sune+ H perm or T (the only 2 pll i can do sub 1 sec)= LL in about 2 sec, if i don't have to muve the upper side.
Worst: All edges flipped + N2


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 13, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Worst:



Conjugate? *R d' R2 D R'* solves half the case, do *U2* and back up *R D' R2 d R'* for the other half.

At least I like that alg =)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Conjugate? *R d' R2 D R'* solves half the case, do *U2* and back up *R D' R2 d R'* for the other half.
> 
> At least I like that alg =)


 
Woah, as Kenneth's conjugate. +1 OLL for statue.

I'm fairly sure that a lot of peoples' fastest/slowest will be the same
so I'll go with my favorite:
OLL: dot case with corners oriented. ('pure' 4flip)
PLL: Z, both for OH and 2H


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Conjugate? *R d' R2 D R'* solves half the case, do *U2* and back up *R D' R2 d R'* for the other half.
> 
> At least I like that alg =)


 
Indeed a very nice alg. I might switch to this, simply because it would be SO easy to predict the PLL by looking at the bars.
However I much prefer to execute the starting as F U' R2 D etc though


----------



## Julian (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: Good T or Antisune + CCW U
Worst: Dot + Superman + E?


----------



## porkynator (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: FRUR'U'F' + T perm
Worst: Rw’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U'2 Rw + F perm


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 13, 2010)

Anti Sune + J Perm.
Chameleon + N Perm


----------



## osrubikmo (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: SimpleT + Ub
Worst: littleL+headlights+Gd


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 13, 2010)

best:




+





worst:



+


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> worst:
> 
> 
> 
> +


 Tip: If you notice the CP during the OLL you can easily do a U2 to turn opposite CP into solved CP. That is if you use this alg: R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'
or something similar. I'm still not used to noticing CP on this OLL so I don't use it but I'm sure many others do it


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 14, 2010)

Best: Sune + T
Worst: OLL 41 or 42 + Gc


----------



## Zeat (Dec 14, 2010)

Best: LL skip
Worst: every oll and pll.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 14, 2010)

Best: Anti Sune + Ja

Worst: Dot cases + N perms 
I despise N perms.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2010)

Bad:
OLL: most dot cases. Am lazy.
PLL: Gs. Never learned them. Never will.

Good:
OLL: These.
PLL: Na. Love it.
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'. 2.3 seconds average on a miniC. Myuu.


----------



## izovire (Dec 14, 2010)

Best: LL skip... haha jk...

The "good" C shape Oll + U perm

Worst:

Any ****ing dot Oll + F perm


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

Any dot case followed by G perm is guaranteed to by doomsday for me.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 14, 2010)

for me worst is sune + J Perm (on right)

funny huh?

explanation:

I use 2 algorithms for sune, the standard, and a beginner method algortihm, which is supposed to do kinda "A-Perm" but also solves the sune-OLL
so sometimes i can force a pll skip

It's the easiest way ive ever seen to recognize a forced pll skip, so thats the only forced pll-skip-trick i have. and btw i figured out the "how to" by myself

anyway, always when im in hurry, and do a sune with one algorithm, no matter which, and a JPerm follows, i know the other one would have forced pll skip


----------



## rubiksczar (Dec 14, 2010)

my best for OLL is sune, best for PLL is Ub-perm
my worst for OLL is Vshape with no edge flipped, for PLL is F-perm


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 14, 2010)

Dacuba sounds like you are talking about niklas. It's been known since the early days. <3 Lars Petrus


----------



## emolover (Dec 14, 2010)

sune/anti and Jperm or Cross perm\
Worst:any that dont have any edges correct and N perms


----------



## EricReese (Dec 14, 2010)

Best OLL: FRURUF obviously. 
Best PLL. U. T. J perm if I recog fast.. Basically the only PLL's I hate are V and N's. 

Dont like the Dot cases simply because I have to 2look them at this point.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2010)

Dacuba said:


> anyway, always when im in hurry, and do a sune with one algorithm, no matter which, and a JPerm follows, i know the other one would have forced pll skip


 
Not true in all cases.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 15, 2010)

Worst: Any OLL I don't know followed by a V or G. Maybe A.
Best: Either sune followed by an N or J.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 15, 2010)

Erzz are you sure you got A and N correct? A's are among the easiest, and N's are usually the hardest.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 15, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Dacuba sounds like you are talking about niklas. It's been known since the early days. <3 Lars Petrus


 
really? thanks for that hint, didn't know there is that technique


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 15, 2010)

Worst - as long as it has an N-perm it sucks, I also need to sort out the R2 u' G-perm.
Best - anti sune or F R U R' U' F' OLL followed by a Jayyy-perrrrm.


----------



## CatchO (Dec 15, 2010)

Worst:




+V perm
Best: Dunno


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 15, 2010)

Best:










Worst:


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2010)

I made this video for you ben. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...OLL-49-and-50-sub-1-Potts&p=501018#post501018


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 16, 2010)

Best: Anti-sune + U(b)

Worst: Any dot case (I haven't finished all the OLLs) + left handed G = **** this ****


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 17, 2010)

COLL/ZB user.
Best: any H or U case. Automatic skip!!! Though Anti-Sune/Sune + U perm = sub-2.4 now, so they're up there.

Worst: Parallel Anti-Sune/Sune case + Z. Can just barely sub-4 this combo standalone and I know I do it slower in solves.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 17, 2010)

Best - Antisune and J perm

Worst - Dot OLL and N perm or something


----------

